# Resonant Engineering XXX 7"



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

Man I have searched all over for this and of coarse I find right in the same place I find everything. Shoulda searched diyma first. I'll learn. 
So if I bought my xxx's oct. 09 are they the same as these.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I highly doubt it. This review was from '05 when RE XXX's used XBL^2 motors.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ I have re v1 XXX mids and love the midbass output!

so were these advertised as actual 7" drivers?


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

I love mine too. But I have been wanting to try them sealed, that's why I've been searching for the t/s parameters. I asked re for them and all they could give me was a fr graph. 

Have u (s4turn) seen some of the YouTube vids of these things just floating. Pretty impressive.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah they go pretty nuts

I was currently running mine down to 50hz @ 24db/oct
have brought it up to 63~hz now as I like to really crank it

I think if I had a proper enclosure for these, they would easily run lower

a guyon talkaudio reckoned they could play down to 40hz easily in a sealed box
between 6-8L for the enclosure

I do have the T/S parameters from RE somewhere as well


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

Ya I have mine to 63 hz at 24 db in a two way. 
I can't wait to see how they do as midbass' in a 3 way. (soon).
I feel like if I can get them in a descent enclosure they will really be great.

If u ever come across those t/s's I would really appreciate it, or if u remember where u found them.

Keep me in mind if u have any tips.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## LunarDD (May 17, 2009)

Im not sure which ones I have, they have neo mags. They worked very well for midbass!!!! Im running four of them for subs in a ported box , in my Tundra. They are lowpassed at 80 they do pretty good for subs. They play pretty good down low.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

some work mates heard my system and couldnt hear the sub in the back! the thought it was coming from the front!  and told me its all wrong! haha

taken from talk audio
RE: 1.75 Ohms
Fs: 47.4 Hz
Qms: 2.33
Qes: 0.59
Qts: 0.473
Mms: 15.04 g
Cms: 7.505E-04
Vas: 21.49 ltr
1- way Xmax: 13mm linear (verified via Klippel)
Le: 0.14mH
Bl: 3.636 t/m
Power: 150wrms
Spl: 87.75 dB 1W/1m


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks so much. 

Hope u get that bass problem fixed so your buddies don't have to hear all that music mixed in with thier bass! Ha. I deal with the same stuff, friends will say "what should I get?" and when I say things like don't waste money on rear speakers yet, or u should have a way to do t/a, or look at Dayton, seas, scanspeak. They're like what u mean no rear speakers, what's t/a I don't need that, and I don't want home speakers I want rockfords or kickers. (nothing against those co.) What's soundstage? Listen how loud these go. As there coaxials scream at my shins.


----------

